# New online store...



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Hey you all, hope at least a couple of folks are up for this. I am closing my old site www.montanasticksandstones.com and opening a new site www.rocknknobs.com and I would love some honest feedback.

The site is not yet complete but is available online for you to see. Should you see any obvious errors (that dont look like something not yet finished) I would love to know about them.. I believe there is a place to send an email with your findings. Thanks a bunch, sisterpine


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well done. Will you have a brief description of your company on the home page? Perhaps mentioning it is a small family business specializing in .... 
I love the picture on the home page. But the white writing inside the picture is difficult to read, at least on my monitor. 
But overall, I like the simplicity of the website and the ease of navigation.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

If the Gods are willing, I have thus far entered over 300 photographs and descriptions some of them like 50 for the second time as I decided I wanted a closer view. I have not yet figured out how to notify myself that I just bought a stone LOL. Will have to make the dreaded phone call tomorrow. Thus far I have about 110 hours into this project and want it totally done and up and running fully by the end of May but dont know if I will make it or not. Figuring out the home page is not quite as easy as I thought it would be so it is on the list for tomorrow as well. Thanks for the input.


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

on Facebook Icon, nothing happens. Share nor picture available. Good luck! Love your knobs or love your stones!! Somehow both of those expressions sound odd--


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I know, lol, thanks for checking it out. I will work on the face book thing though it does not yet have a page???


----------

